# Pre-Drilled Flat Bar



## SteveF (2 Apr 2014)

I am trying to find some short lengths of flat bar about 150mm long x 15mm x 15mm with 6mm holes

is this available? or do I need to get it made ?

it is for a dowel jig...that will probably never get used again
I have looked at all the expensive and cheap jigs and none really do what I want
the joint genie gets close but references from an end
rockler made what I want but only in imperial 

Steve


----------



## Graham Orm (2 Apr 2014)

SteveF":2rul7dak said:


> I am trying to find some short lengths of flat bar about 150mm long x 15mm x 15mm with 6mm holes
> 
> is this available? or do I need to get it made ?
> 
> ...



How about this?

http://www.diy.com/nav/build/building-m ... Id=9283036


----------



## Spindle (2 Apr 2014)

Hi

If you have a pillar drill then just make it yourself, I'm not aware of anywhere you could buy it off the shelf.

6mm is no problem with a sharp good quality drill - no need to pilot but use cutting compound - I use Trefolex, clamp the work direct with an MDF packer to save marking the table.

Regards Mick


----------



## marcros (2 Apr 2014)

And eBay is as good as anywhere for small amounts of stuff.


----------



## SteveF (2 Apr 2014)

Spindle":2qnyu7zy said:


> Hi
> 
> If you have a pillar drill then just make it yourself, I'm not aware of anywhere you could buy it off the shelf.
> 
> ...



I thought about trying to do it myself
I even looked at the spare guides you can get from axi..i could then switch them for different sizes
not sure what size threads they are though
am i allowed to post links ? 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/replacement- ... elling-jig

Steve


----------



## marcros (2 Apr 2014)

Few more ideas...

If it is a one off why not use hardwood? And for bushings, a copper plumbing fitting or even a bit of pipe. 6mm sounds like a gas fire pipe size maybe. 

Jig bushings would be better, but it really depends if it is a use once in a while jig or not.


----------



## Spindle (2 Apr 2014)

Hi

If you use the guides you linked why would you want to use steel for the body? Just use hardwood, they will form their own threads as they are screwed in.

Regards Mick


----------



## SteveF (2 Apr 2014)

i never considered wood  

thanks all

Steve


----------



## RobinBHM (2 Apr 2014)

Ive made doweling jigs before in birch ply and drill bushings -they work really well and the ply is stable so stay accurate. Drill the ply using a drill press, accurate hole centres can be achieved using a stop and spacers cut on a saw and measured with digital calipers to ensure absolute accuracy.


----------



## marcros (2 Apr 2014)

Do you have a decent source of drill bushings? I was given a couple once before but have never found them at sensible money- I assume that they should be about a pound a piece or so? Maybe my coat is way out.


----------



## SteveF (3 Apr 2014)

The axi set i think is for 9 of them so just over a pound each

other idea is the silverline pocket hole jig
it comes with 2 of each 6,8,10 and can be had for just over a fiver

Steve


----------



## fluffflinger (3 Apr 2014)

or £3.62 in vat here http://www.birco.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=3683

I looked at drill bushes myself before I bought a Joint Genie (which is excellent) the good ones were more like £6-7 if my memory is correct.

Four of these pocket hole jigs (eight bushes of each size) and you could make up three nice jigs bit of birch ply and a drill press, change out of £20, bargain. 

Would be good for making up one off's, I might invest.


----------



## RobinBHM (3 Apr 2014)

Proper drill bushes for engineering jigs are quite dear, £5 -£6 each from Boneham or Wixroyd. Ive not tried but Olite bushings are only about £1 from bearing boys for an 8mm x 20 long -I know bronze will wear but fine for a low volume jig.

Robin


----------



## SteveF (3 Apr 2014)

fluffflinger":2obo8wmy said:


> or £3.62 in vat here http://www.birco.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=3683
> 
> I looked at drill bushes myself before I bought a Joint Genie (which is excellent) the good ones were more like £6-7 if my memory is correct.
> 
> ...



the joint genie appealed but...and a big but....what if you wanted to fit a load of 35mm wide uprights to a rail

picture a cot with all the slats to stop little un escaping.......the genie seems to reference to an end stop and i cant see how it could work accurately on a long rail
maybe i not thinking straight
i got the wolfcraft but it self centres and also wont do the end of a 35mm....wasted my £20
the rockler one i looked at was a small block with a perspex window with a centre line that you clamp to workpiece
seems ideal for what i want..but imperial and usa only
so plan is to build similar with 2 bushes and just align to centre of my 35mm

hope this makes sense....i doubt it  

Steve


----------



## fluffflinger (4 Apr 2014)

You are correct the Genie references off an end stop but if you want to put dowels down a long edge you simply flip the end stop out of the way move the bar down and push a dowel through the jig into your last hole. Then continue drilling and if necessary move the jig down again. 

It's a process shown on the videos of the jig that are on youtube. I appreciate you can't alter the spacings as they are goverened by the holes in the jig but you can accuately dowel an edge of any length.


----------

